# Fmr GG Becoming PPCLI Col-in-Chief



## The Bread Guy (5 Feb 2007)

Shared in accordance with the "fair dealing" provisions, Section 29, of the Copyright Act.

*Clarkson to be given military honour*
Former governor general will become colonel-in-chief of PPCLI
Jim Farrell, CanWest News Service, 4 Feb 07
Article Link

Former governor general Adrienne Clarkson is about to take on a military role as the new colonel-in-chief of the Edmonton-based Princess Patricia’s Canadian Light Infantry.

Clarkson’s appointment to the honourary post will be announced today in Ottawa. It is sure to delight many of the regiment’s members. During her tenure as governor general, Clarkson visited wounded soldiers, pinned medals on uniformed chests, visited troops in Kosovo and the Persian Gulf, and spent many Christmases and New Years with troops in Afghanistan.

On one notable occasion in 2004, after enduring a day of slashing rain and mud in Kabul, she celebrated New Year’s Eve by buying the enlisted men’s mess a round of drinks before dancing with a succession of soldiers and kissing two of them at the stroke of midnight.

When Clarkson was asked last August if she wanted a more-formal role with the PPCLI she didn’t hesitate.
“I was demented with delight,” she said Sunday in a  telephone interview from her Toronto home.

Clarkson will be only the third colonel-in-chief of the regiment since its formation in 1914. The PPCLI’s first, appointed in 1918, was Princess Patricia, granddaughter of Queen Victoria and daughter of the Duke of Connaught, Canada’s governor general. She remained its colonel-in-chief until her death in 1974.

Princess Patricia was succeeded by Countess Patricia Mountbatten, another descendent of Queen Victoria, cousin of Prince Philip and daughter of the late Lord Louis Mountbatten. Princess Patricia herself recommended the countess as her successor prior to her death at age 87.

Now over 80 years old, Countess Mountbatten told the military she is getting a bit too old for her duties and would like to retire. She agreed with the regiment’s suggestion that Clarkson succeed her and will come to Edmonton for the installation of her successor.

The appointment of a Canadian citizen as colonel-in-chief of a Canadian regiment is unprecedented, said Brig. Gen. Glenn Nordick, special adviser to the vice-chief of staff.

By tradition, those roles are filled by members of the Royal Family, Nordick explained. Prince Charles serves as colonel-in-chief of the Edmonton-based Lord Strathcona’s Horse, Queen Elizabeth is colonel-in-chief of 1 Combat Engineers, Princess Anne is colonel-in-chief of 1 Service Battalion and Countess Mountbatten is related to the Royals.

When the countess told the regiment it was time to retire members of the PPCLI’s guard were asked who should succeed her. One name popped up immediately.

“Madame Clarkson was almost a unanimous choice,” Nordick said. “She had done an unbelievable amount of work with the Canadian Forces, raising the profile, raising the spirits of soldiers. She was far and away the choice, so we made the decision with the current Lady Patricia’s blessing.”

That decision received final approval from the Queen.

Clarkson looks forward to continued encounters with members of “her” regiment at their various bases in Shilo, in Edmonton and overseas.

“I wold love to go back and see them in the field in Afghanistan,” she said.

It doesn’t hurt that Clarkson’s husband, philosopher and author John Ralston Saul, was an army brat who grew up on a succession of military bases.

“He is the son of a PPCLI officer,” Nordick said.

Alas, there will be no role with the PPCLI for Saul, unlike Rideau Hall where he acted as vice-regal consort and participated in all official functions.

“Unlike Rideau Hall, she is the woman-in-charge,” Saul said with a chuckle before handing the phone to his wife.

Clarkson will be officially installed as colonel-in-chief during a ceremony in Edmonton on March 17, the birthday of the original Princess Patricia and therefore the regiment’s official birthday.


----------



## simysmom99 (5 Feb 2007)

I remember hearing that a while ago.  Good choice IMO as my dh has great respect for her and I know many others do as well.  Hopefully family members will  be invited to attend the ceremony.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (5 Feb 2007)

> By tradition, those roles are filled by members of the Royal Family, Nordick explained. Prince Charles serves as colonel-in-chief of the Edmonton-based Lord Strathcona’s Horse, *Queen Elizabeth is colonel-in-chief of 1 Combat Engineers*, Princess Anne is colonel-in-chief of 1 Service Battalion and Countess Mountbatten is related to the Royals.



She is the Colonel-in-Chief of all the Engineers not just 1 CER.


----------



## The Bread Guy (5 Feb 2007)

It's official!

*New Colonel-In-Chief for PPCLI*
CF news release NR–07.001, 5 Feb 07
Article Link

OTTAWA – The Honourable Gordon O’Connor, Minister of National Defence is pleased to announce the appointment of the Right Honourable Adrienne Clarkson as Colonel-in-Chief of the Princess Patricia’s Canadian Light Infantry Regiment (PPCLI).

The Right Honourable Adrienne Clarkson will be the PPCLI’s first Canadian Colonel-in-Chief and will replace the Right Honourable Lady Patricia Brabourne, Countess Mountbatten of Burma during a ceremony to be held in Edmonton, Alberta March 17, 2007.

“The Right Honourable Adrienne Clarkson has always been interested in welfare of the men and women of the Canadian Forces during her time as Governor General and I believe she is an excellent choice for the first Canadian Colonel-in-Chief for the PPCLI,” said Defence Minister O’Connor. “We deeply appreciate the more than 30 years of support Lady Patricia gave the PPCLI and the Canadian Forces.”

“I am deeply honoured to become the Colonel-in-Chief of Princess Patricia’s Canadian Light Infantry and the first Canadian Colonel-in-Chief in the Canadian Forces. Having visited the Regiment in garrison and in the field, I know their mettle and I am proud to be a part of their Regimental family,” said the Right Honourable Adrienne Clarkson.

The PPCLI was created in 1914 following the outbreak of the First World War. By the end of the war, the PPCLI had accumulated 22 Battle Honours and three members of the Regiment had been awarded the Victoria Cross. Recent PPCLI domestic and international operations have included Operation PALLADIUM, Bosnia 2000, Operation PEREGRINE, the Canadian Forces’ support to the B.C. government’s firefighting efforts in 2003, and Operation ARCHER, Afghanistan in 2005.

- 30 -


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (5 Feb 2007)

MODERATOR WARNING

I recently had the displeasure of visiting another website where some posters are voicing their displeasure in ways very unbecoming professionals.

Let me make one thing clear, you may voice your approval or your disapproval at your convenience.  What you will be is respectful of the person and/or the position she has held/ is about to hold.

Offenders will be subject to the ramp that is slowly opening to the rear of the plane.

Thank you in advance,
The army.ca staff.


----------



## tomahawk6 (5 Feb 2007)

I would like to congratulate The Right Honourable Adrienne Clarkson on her appointment as Colonel in Chief of the Colonel-in-Chief of the Princess Patricia’s Canadian Light Infantry Regiment. Being the first Canadian Colonel in Chief of the Regiment is quite an honor and well deserved.


----------



## 3rd Herd (5 Feb 2007)

Since the Regiment was a privately founded and funded by a Canadian citzen it seems that this is a very fitting continuation of both Regimental and Canadian history and tradition. With the regiments inception it received it's name after the then daughter of the Governor General of Canada. It also continues the theme of the 'Patricia's' being some what different from the rest of the "royal" regiments.

edit and added
PPCLI Regimental History: http://www.ppcli.com/history.html


----------



## 2 Cdo (5 Feb 2007)

Bruce Monkhouse said:
			
		

> MODERATOR WARNING
> 
> I recently had the displeasure of visiting another website where some posters are voicing their displeasure in ways very unbecoming professionals.
> 
> ...



Good point Bruce! On that note all I will say is,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,!


----------



## vonGarvin (5 Feb 2007)

3rd Herd said:
			
		

> Since the Regiment was a privately founded and funded by a Canadian citzen it seems that this is a very fitting continuation of both Regimental and Canadian history and tradition. With the regiments inception it received it's name after the then daughter of the Governor General of Canada. It also continues the theme of the 'Patricia's' being some what different from the rest of the "royal" regiments.


Being from a "royal" regiment, I had no idea after whom it was named.  Interesting, thank you


----------



## Edward Campbell (5 Feb 2007)

Congratulations to the Patricias on gaining a distinguished new Colonel-in-Chief.

I, personally, am especially pleased that the regiment chose an exceptional Canadian for this high honour.


----------



## JesseWZ (5 Feb 2007)

Here here. Congrats.


----------



## The Bread Guy (5 Feb 2007)

Although it's good to maintain links to the "old country", so to speak, with Royal appointments, it's a good idea having a Canadian as a Col-in-Chief.

Congrats!


----------



## Mortar guy (5 Feb 2007)

Having been her ADC for two years I can tell you that the PPCLI is gaining an exceptional Colonel-in-Chief. I have no doubt she will display the same concern and devotion to your regiment that she showed (and still shows) for the entire CF while Commander-in-Chief.

As a Royal Canadian, I have to admit that I'm a little jealous of you Patricias.

MG


----------



## R933ex (5 Feb 2007)

I to am glad for the regiment, the concern she showed the Pats thoughout her time as the GG show she is worthy of the position.

Cheers


----------



## Bartok5 (5 Feb 2007)

As a Patricia "CO by default" I must say that I am most pleased with Madame Clarkson's appointment.   I knew about it many months ago, but kept "close hold" as was required.   Well, i t is now out of the bag and we Patricias are welcome to trhink whatever we may.  

I would simply remind my fellow soldiers that this lady made a deliberate side-bar to her Euro tour to visit our soldiers in their hospital beds following the 2002 friendly fire incident.   It wasn't planned - Adrrienne just did what was right.  By instinct.  I still have the picture of her visiting with MCpl Norm Link on my ""favourites list".   And then Mme Clarkson's husband - John Ralston Saul (the son of a PPCLI Officer) went on a night patrol with "Gen Andy" and the boys in Kabul over an Xmas Eve.  How cool was that?   Madame Clarkson's family spent every Xmas while she was GG overeas with the troops.  What more could you ask for?  

If anyone thinks that Madame Clarckson is not an incredible fan of the Army, I have news for you.  She is simply the best, most appropriate, and most appreciative CinC that we are likely to enjoy in Lady Patricia's well-deserved retirement.  We, as a regiment, need to absolutely revel in Adrian Clarkson's appointment.  She is us.  And we are her, full-stop.  It's a "done deal", and we got the better end of the deal.  So if you don't like it?  Suck it up and get used to it.  This is a VERY GOOD THING.

I'll leave it at that.  As the A/CO of 3VP?   I couldn't be more pleased with our choice.  Mme Clarkson will serve us well.  I am incrediby proud to call her my Colonel in Chief.  She is going to rock our regimental world - just you wait and see......


----------



## bguerett (5 Feb 2007)

This is yet another incident this is in keeping with the PPCLI tradition, progressing through the ranks, from lowest to highest. Madame Clarkson follows in the footsteps of prior Patricia's who have notably risen from the ranks:


Colonel A.G. Pearson, MC, DCM Commanding Officer PPCLI Oct 1918-Nov 1918 who enlisted in Winnipeg as a private Dec 1914. He also served with the 52nd Bn CEF (now the LSSR)
LCol J.N. Edgar, MC Sep 1940-Jun 1941. Joined the PPCLI August 1914 as a private.
LCol J.R. "Big Jim" Stone - joined the Loyal Edmonton's in 1939 as a private at the age of 31, rose through the ranks to CO LER. He commanded 2PPCLI at the Battle of Kapyong.
Gen. John De Chastelain, joined the Calgary Highlanders as a private piper, commanded the 2PPCLI prior to becoming CDS and beyond.

And now, Madame Clarkson, Hong Kong refugee to Governor General and now Colonel of the Regiment.

Yet another history making accomplishment for the Regiment!   Ric-a-dam-doo!


----------



## Bartok5 (5 Feb 2007)

As a Patricia "CO by default" I must say that I am most pleased with Madame Clarkson's appointment.   I knew about it many months ago, but kept "close hold" as was required.   Well, it is now out of the bag and we Patricias are free to say what we think.

I would simply remind my fellow soldiers that this lady made a deliberate side-bar to her Euro tour to visit our soldiers in their hospital beds following the 2002 friendly fire incident.   It wasn't planned - Adrrienne just did what was right.  By instinct.  I still have the picture of her visiting with MCpl Norm Link on my ""favourites list".   And then Mme Clarkson's husband - John Ralston Saul (the son of a PPCLI Officer) went on a night patrol with "Gen Andy" and the boys in Kabul over an Xmas Eve.  How cool was that?   Madame Clarkson's family spent every Xmas while she was GG overeas with the troops.  What more could you ask for?  

If anyone thinks that Madame Clarkson is not an incredible fan of the Army, I have news for you.  She is simply the best, most appropriate, and most appreciative CinC that we are likely to enjoy in Lady Patricia's well-deserved retirement.  We, as a regiment, need to absolutely revel in Adrian Clarkson's appointment.  She is us.  And we are her, full-stop.  It's a "done deal", and we got the better end of the deal.  So if you don't like it?  Suck it up and get used to it.  This is a VERY GOOD THING.

I'll leave it at that.  As the A/CO of 3VP?   I couldn't be more pleased with our choice.  Mme Clarkson will serve us well.  I am incrediby proud to call her my Colonel in Chief.  She is going to rock our regimental world - just you wait and see......


----------



## Meridian (5 Feb 2007)

Mortar guy said:
			
		

> Having been her ADC for two years....
> 
> MG



Interesting, and my apologies for throwing off topic, but Im sure others would be curious... how does one go about becoming an ADC... and do you have perhaps a highlight you could share pertaining to Her Excellency (are former GGs still referred to that way?) during her time in Office w/respect to the military?


----------



## vonGarvin (5 Feb 2007)

Niner-One-Charlie said:
			
		

> This is yet another incident this is in keeping with the PPCLI tradition, progressing through the ranks, from lowest to highest. Madame Clarkson follows in the footsteps of prior Patricia's who have notably risen from the ranks:
> 
> 
> Colonel A.G. Pearson, MC, DCM Commanding Officer PPCLI Oct 1918-Nov 1918 who enlisted in Winnipeg as a private Dec 1914. He also served with the 52nd Bn CEF (now the LSSR)
> ...



I think that is an outstanding analogy!  
I am certain that the PPCLI will have many a memory with Adrienne Clarkson as their Colonel of the Regiment, to add to their memories of her as Governor General!


----------



## Just a Guy (6 Feb 2007)

A great day for the Patricias.  You can make a very strong arguement that the current CDS benefitted greatly from the previous's GG tireless efforts to promote who and what we are, and wouldn't have been able to make the impact he has without people like the "Colonel". 

Patricia's around the world should be standing tall and proud. 

Just a Guy


----------



## Kirkhill (6 Feb 2007)

I'm not sure I could think of any ways in which Mme Clarkson could have demonstrated her worthiness for the position more clearly.

Congratulations to both the PPCLI and herself.


----------



## a78jumper (6 Feb 2007)

Excellent news-finally a CANADIAN as Col-In Chief of a Regiment instead of some foreigner.


----------



## Mortar guy (6 Feb 2007)

Meridian said:
			
		

> Interesting, and my apologies for throwing off topic, but Im sure others would be curious... how does one go about becoming an ADC... and do you have perhaps a highlight you could share pertaining to Her Excellency (are former GGs still referred to that way?) during her time in Office w/respect to the military?



Meridian,

I was selected. First by my career manager as a suitable candidate and then by the GG and her staff after two days of tests and interviews. The tests were basic staff duties/bilingualism tests but I think I clinched the deal in the swimsuit competition.  

My time with Mme Clarkson was perhaps the greatest two years of my career so far. I was worked like a rented mule but at the same time Mme Clarkson and Mr. Saul treated me (and the other ADCs) like their son and went out of their way to teach us and include is. For example, I was often invited to have dinner with them and their friends/guests and I was never made to feel that I was just a servant at those functions. However, the greatest part of that job was easily the events involving the military. During scheduling meetings she would unequivocally accept any invitation from the military of the Legion to events unless there was a major conflict with a state visit or something like that. She took her role as CinC very seriously and made a point of giving up every Christmas to visit soldiers overseas. Here are a few examples of her devotion to the CF:

1) During the GG's Circumpolar State Visits to Russia, Finland and Iceland, there was a scheduled stop in Turku, Finland for a two day break. This was just after a very hectic 10 day visit to Russia where the GG often attended 8 events a day and rarely slept for more than 6 hours a night. The two days in Turku were a well-deserved rest before kicking off on the even more hectic 18 days in Finland and Iceland. On the morning of the first day in Turku, I got a call from NDCC saying there had been an incident in Kabul and two soldiers had died. This was Sgt Short and Cpl Beerenfenger. I told the GG this and without hesitation, she said: "We're going to Germany to meet the wounded and dead as they pass through on their way to Canada." I was a little surprised by this as she hadn't had 24 hours off yet and getting to Germany wouldn't be easy. Anyway, we managed to get a Learjet from the Finnish Air Force and we flew down to Germany at o dark stupid. The GG then stood on the apron for two hours in the dark and in the rain while the caskets were transferred from the Luftwaffe Airbus to ours. She then spent some time talking to the wounded soldiers before we got back on our Learjet and returned to Turku. 12 hours after our return the Finland-Iceland portion of our trip kicked off.

2) The GG made a point of visiting with every family of the four Patricias killed at Tarnak Farms. I remember sitting in Pte Smith's parents place near Tatamagouche while the GG chatted with Smitty's mother for hours. We also visited Green's family near Mill Cove, NS on that same trip. The GG didn't have to do this but she insisted.

3) Finally, there is the great relationship and rappore she developed with all soldiers she met. She remembered people and talked to them wherever she went. On New Year's Eve in Kabul I put $250 on the bar in the JR's on her behalf and she basically partied the night away with soldiers. She wanted to meet every soldier in Julien, Warehouse, and TV Hill and I think she came pretty close. There was also the time when she visited HMCS Winnipeg in the Gulf and made a point of touring every part of the ship and handing out SWASMs to sailors and airmen at their work stations (sorry if I got the term wrong).

She is a very impressive person and will make an outstanding Col in Chief. 

MG


----------



## a78jumper (6 Feb 2007)

Truly a class act, and a success story, 

She took time to for a private audience to present my dying brother in law with his OMM. I met her in Camp Julien at New Years 03/04 and told her how much that meant to my sister, and she immediately recalled the circumstances under which the medal had been presented some six months before.

I wish her well.


----------



## Teddy Ruxpin (6 Feb 2007)

a78jumper said:
			
		

> Excellent news-finally a CANADIAN as Col-In Chief of a Regiment instead of some foreigner.



Ahhh...here we go...we descend into the depths yet again... :


----------



## a78jumper (6 Feb 2007)

Hardly, I just strongly feel there are a number of distinguished Canadians out there that are more than capable of being a Colonel-in-Chief of a Canadian Regiment or unit. Why do we have to import?


----------



## 3rd Herd (6 Feb 2007)

a78jumper said:
			
		

> Why do we have to import?



One word: Tradition


----------



## BernDawg (6 Feb 2007)

I, for one, believe that the Regiment has upheld tradition while moving forward.  The selection of a former GG, the Queens Representative in Canada, is an excellent transition from the old guard towards the new and Lady P's endorsement just seals the deal.
     Having the good fortune to meet both of these outstanding women on separate occasions I couldn't agree more with the new CiC.  Simply put... Bang On!!


----------



## Meridian (6 Feb 2007)

Mortar guy said:
			
		

> ... but I think I clinched the deal in the swimsuit competition.
> 
> 
> She is a very impressive person and will make an outstanding Col in Chief.
> ...




Hahaha. Solid.  How many ADCs per GG usually?

And thanks for taking the time to spell out some of her finer (and less reported/spun) accomplishments.   The MSM always seemed to somewhat belittle her, and I'm sure that learjet trip to them would just have been another example of her incapability at sticking to budget (sigh).


----------



## KevinB (6 Feb 2007)

I was kinda hoping for Lady P's hotter niece...
  She attended a Unit function in Calgary in 95 -- never saw her attend another...

BTW I think that the choice made was an excellent one.


----------



## a78jumper (6 Feb 2007)

3rd Herd said:
			
		

> One word: Tradition



I can think of a lot of outdated but none the less quaint military "traditions" that have thankfully fallen into disuse. Many insisted for years that it was tradition that women be excluded from many roles in the CF for eg.  It is time Canada moved on from its subservience. I think it is great that Britain has a Royal family, some would argue they are the world's richest welfare recipients, and I do recognize it as part of our past, but any future CinC's of Canadian Regiments should be Canadian, as was this thoughtful intelligent choice of AC as that of the PPCLI. To those involved with the decision, well done as well.


----------



## Mortar guy (6 Feb 2007)

Meridian,

The GG normally has 4 ADCs but Mme Clarkson was twice as busy as her predecessors (approx 700 events per year vice 350) so she had 5. There were always 2 on duty, 2 conducting recces/planning (because we always went everywhere she went ahead of time) and 1 planning/on leave/as 'emergency back up'.

My time at Rideau Hall and my subsequent tour to Afghanistan have taught me that the MSM are rarely more than 10% accurate in their reporting and are usually heavily biased.

As for the learjet, the Finnish Defence Forces did not charge us for its use although we did give the crew a couple of bottle of really nice vodka.

MG


----------



## Meridian (6 Feb 2007)

Was it Finnish Vodka? 

Just kidding, thanks for the answer.


----------



## Gronk (7 Feb 2007)

In my opinion, this was an excellent choice.
VP


----------



## Mad Dog (8 Feb 2007)

Thanks for piping up here MG.  I thought of you right away when then announcement was made on Bn Pde.  (And it's really no surprise that you are envious of we Patricias...)

The immediate reaction of many on pde was "what the F***?"  It's sad that many less informed are tainted by the "scandals" portrayed by the media.  I'm confident the naysayers will warm up to her in short order.

I had the pleasure of meeting her as GG when she visited us in Kosovo, and presented us with our KFOR medals.  Very classy lady.

If there is any negative to this at all, it's that we no longer have a "Patricia" (Princess, or Lady) as our Colonel in Chief...In fact, I'm not sure how we are going to officially refer to her.  Madame Clarkson, I suppose.  (Others, correct me if I'm wrong...)


----------



## Just a Guy (9 Feb 2007)

Like the Countess is Lady Patricia, I am sure that the Regiment will find a Formal term of endearment....equally I am sure that the "Colonel" will be delighted to have such an honour bestowed on her.....

Just a Guy


----------



## lylepenny (10 Feb 2007)

Adrienne Clarkson as the colonel and chief how can you people be in favor of this this is a very upsetting day to be a PRINCESS PATRICIA I am very upset about this and I know several members who are also not in favor of this decision, its always been a royal who has served this position but i guess so much for tradition? this is a very prestigious honor and I give my congrats to the former governor general but I will never be in support of this and look forward to a day where a royal once again assumes this position, and lastly to the countess mount batten of burma thank you for honoring us as our lady p for all these years it has truly been an honor to have you as our colonel and chief you will never be forgotten we give you our love and appreciation and wish you all the best you are truly one of the greatest people who I have ever met your kindness and love of your soldiers is what made us make it through tough times and lastly again thank you lady p


----------



## The Bread Guy (10 Feb 2007)

I'm surprised (but not entirely) by some people seeming HUGELY opposed to a "non-Royal" becoming the Colonel-in-Chief.  Isn't this sort of like Canada taking its constitution back from the UK?  I'm all for tradition, but there's also a case to be made that, since Captain Andrew Hamilton Gault was a Canadian (albeit raising a regiment to fight with the Empire in WW1), it wouldn't be entirely out of line having a Canadian Colonel-in-Chief.  

How long has Canada had a Canadian Governor General, as opposed to someone from the old country?  I'm pretty pro-monarchy, but I don't think we're any weaker or worse off with a Canadian GG - same-same with Col-in-Chief.

As for the scandal-based opposition, I'm thinking I'm not the only one on these boards thinking that we shouldn't believe EVERYTHING we see/hear/read in MSM.  Whoever is PM has a pretty big say in what the GG does, and where they go show the flag as head of state.

Finally, based on MG's anecdotes (thanks for sharing), she's seems pretty supportive of the CF as a whole, and the Patricias in particular.


----------



## niner domestic (10 Feb 2007)

I'm quite positive that similar conversations occurred when Canada decided to appoint a GG that was not a Brit. "Oh the horror of that" could be heard issuing from every corner of the staid traditionalists across the country.The House of Lords could be heard all the way to Prince George muttering expletives about those damn upstart colonials.  We seemed to have got over it quite well.  We'll get over appointing a Canadian to a C-In-C to one of our own regiments. 

As for the Madame Clarkson missing the requisite name of Patricia, a few of us that carry the name Patricia (for either being named after the Regiment or Lady P - myself after the latter) will gladly afford Madame Clarkson the use of our names.    

OT: I'm in correspondence with a lady named Patricia whose father was a member of the PPCLI in 1914. Her father was so proud of his regiment that he named his daughter after it (as many PPCLI fathers do).  At 79, she'd love to adopt a few of the lads/lassies and write to them.  I've suggested to her to contact the Regt Assoc but if anyone wants to write to her directly, drop me a PM and I'll pass on the info.


----------



## 3rd Herd (10 Feb 2007)

lylepenny said:
			
		

> Adrienne Clarkson as the colonel and chief how can you people be in favor of this this is a very upsetting day to be a PRINCESS PATRICIA I am very upset about this and I know several members who are also not in favor of this decision, its always been a royal who has served this position but i guess so much for tradition?



The difference between the old soldier and the 'new' soldier. As several including myself have have pointed out we where never a "royal" regiment and this in the realm of regimental history and tradition this makes perfectly logical sense. Maybe they should reissue the regimental handbook from the dinosaur days and then hold literacy classes. ;D


----------



## bguerett (10 Feb 2007)

3rd Herd said:
			
		

> ...tradition this makes perfectly logical sense. Maybe they should reissue the regimental handbook from the dinosaur days and then hold literacy classes. ;D



Hear! Hear! I heartily agree...

And for those who do not see the tradition being followed here, consider this.  HRH Princess Patricia was the daughter of the then Governor General.  She was resided in Ottawa in 1914. A very good mini history lesson for those who wish to read and learn: http://www.gg.ca/gg/fgg/bios/01/connaught_e.asp

Now we have the former Governor General as Colonel of the Regiment.  The traditional link with the office of the Governor General is renewed by this appointment.
There should be no disgruntlement with this appointment.

BTW, today is Mrs. Clarkson's Birthday!


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (10 Feb 2007)

If she hadn't taken such a positive role in the military I'm she would not have been recommended.


----------



## Kirkhill (11 Feb 2007)

But she did.


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (11 Feb 2007)

Yes she did.


----------



## JackD (11 Feb 2007)

So why stop there? Why not add some more honourary colonels-in-chief from Canada - how about Guy Lafleur for 12 RBC? he visited the troops in Afghanistan. Why not more of the people who went out of their way to support Cdn troops? Adrienne Clarkson is a superb choice, Rick Mercer for that helicopter squadron is another. Now who wants Wayne Gretzky, or Mario Lemieux?


----------



## LineJumper (12 Feb 2007)

Not being a Patricia, I'm a tad dumbfounded by all the hullabaloo. I had the pleasure to attend a luncheon in Edmonton With the GG and her husband. I learned a bit of regimental history during that short timeframe, specifically a well spoken childhood story. Throughout her tenure, Mme Clarkson was a friend to every member in uniform. Congratulations PPCLI, this is definitely someone that will serve your regiment with absolute pride.


----------



## a78jumper (12 Feb 2007)

JackD said:
			
		

> So why stop there? Why not add some more honourary colonels-in-chief from Canada - how about Guy Lafleur for 12 RBC? he visited the troops in Afghanistan. Why not more of the people who went out of their way to support Cdn troops? Adrienne Clarkson is a superb choice, Rick Mercer for that helicopter squadron is another. Now who wants Wayne Gretzky, or Mario Lemieux?



My thinking exactly Jack. There are many distinguished Canadians that would prove excellent in similar roles.  Again congrats to AC. She will do well in the position.


----------



## George Wallace (12 Feb 2007)

At the looks of it, many here are starting to confuse the appointments of Honourary Colonel and Colonel-in-Chief.  These are two different positions, not one.


----------



## JackD (13 Feb 2007)

Yes you are right mr. Wallace... there should have been a slash there - honourary colonels/colonels-in-chief. I do have a question though - aside from Prince Philip - who was renowned for his attention towards the RCRs - do any of the royals care about their regiments? Princess Anne perhaps - but the others?


----------



## LineJumper (13 Feb 2007)

Prince Andrew was a pretty solid supporter of The Airborne Regiment.


----------



## Teddy Ruxpin (13 Feb 2007)

JackD said:
			
		

> Yes you are right mr. Wallace... there should have been a slash there - honourary colonels/colonels-in-chief. I do have a question though - aside from Prince Philip - who was renowned for his attention towards the RCRs - do any of the royals care about their regiments? Princess Anne perhaps - but the others?



Talk to the Strathconas about Prince Charles - the relationship there is quite close...


----------



## Sig_Des (13 Feb 2007)

I've heard some pretty good things from some older members of the C & E Branch about Princess Anne.

I love that our C in C was the first member of the royal family to face criminal charges since King Charles I was charged with treason in 1649.


----------



## a78jumper (14 Feb 2007)

LineJumper said:
			
		

> Prince Andrew was a pretty solid supporter of The Airborne Regiment.



"Solid" is an accurate description. I never could quite grasp why he was wearing both Canadian pilot's and jump wings however, having qualified for neither.


----------



## JackD (14 Feb 2007)

Good to hear about old Chuck - i asked him once for a job and a dukedom but alas, he told me to check the local job board - no mention was made of the Dukedom.. Seriously though, I thought Lord Strathcona was the hcc of the strats? How 'bout trying for Wayne Gretzky or Mark Messier- you know the Edmonton connection - as honourary colonels? All good PR!


----------



## Sig_Des (14 Feb 2007)

JackD said:
			
		

> Good to hear about old Chuck - i asked him once for a job and a dukedom but alas, he told me to check the local job board - no mention was made of the Dukedom.. Seriously though, I thought Lord Strathcona was the hcc of the strats? How 'bout trying for Wayne Gretzky or Mark Messier- you know the Edmonton connection - as honourary colonels? All good PR!



Unlike Rick Mercer, have either Gretzky or Messier done any real support of the military? Nothing comes to mind. I could see Guy Lafleur being an Honourary Colonel, he's actually gone to visit troops in Afghanistan.


----------



## Teddy Ruxpin (14 Feb 2007)

Just for clarity, Regular Force combat arms units do not have Honorary Colonels (although Reserve units do).  They have Colonels-in-Chief, typically an august personage and a Royal, and Colonels of the Regiment - usually (always?) a very senior former serving officer.


----------



## George Wallace (14 Feb 2007)

Teddy Ruxpin said:
			
		

> Just for clarity, Regular Force combat arms units do not have Honorary Colonels (although Reserve units do).  They have Colonels-in-Chief, typically an august personage and a Royal, and Colonels of the Regiment - usually (always?) a very senior former serving officer.



Actually, that is a little confusing also.  The Royal Canadian Dragoons have HRH Prince Charles as "Colonel-in-Chief" and Col (Ret'd) Appleton as "Colonel of the Regiment".  The Colonel of the Regiment came into existence in 1958, and the first one was Maj Gen C.C. Mann, CBE, DSO, CD (2 Sep 1958 to 21 Nov 1964).  MGen Mann was the last Honourary Colonel of The RCD, prior to that (15 Dec 1949 to 1 Sep 1958).

So, The Royal Canadian Dragoons have gone through "Honourary Colonels" from 1908 to 1958, and then "Colonels of the Regiment" ever since 1958.  Just some UFI:  Their first Colonel-in-Chief was His Majesty King George V.


----------



## The Bread Guy (14 Feb 2007)

Sig_Des said:
			
		

> Unlike Rick Mercer, have either Gretzky or Messier done any real support of the military? Nothing comes to mind. I could see Guy Lafleur being an Honourary Colonel, he's actually gone to visit troops in Afghanistan.



Depends on the philosophy behind what an Honourary is supposed to do - does s/he get it for supporting the unit, for being able to put some resources into supporting the unit ("patron/patroness" of the Regiment), or for being able to raise the public profile of the unit?  In a perfect world, it would be all three, but since the world isn't perfect, different units may have different aspirations/requirements for their honouraries.


----------

